# A quote by Andy Warhol.



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

I came across this quote by Andy Warhol that I really like and I think that it describes some of the symptoms of depersonalization. I thought that my first post to this message board should be something personal, and a quote from a person that I admire is personal.

"I always suspected that I was watching TV instead of living life. People sometimes say that the way things happen in movies is unreal, but it's the way things happen to you in life that's unreal. The movies make emotions look so strong and real, whereas when things really happen to you, it's like watching television.?


----------

